# Kricket Keeper??



## samsnake (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, I am nearly ready to buy some Tree Frogs and the only problem is I am not a big fan of crickets or insects in general so I am wondering if it would be worth while getting a 'Kricket Keeper'?? 

If anyone has used one of these before can you please tell me if they prevent the crickets from getting out??

Also if I get one does it mean that I will not have to touch the crickets ever??

Sorry for being a wimp but I really am not keen on insects at all :blush:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

cricket heepers arnt all that IMO

I keep them in their tubs in a funarium (never had a escape) you can get exo terra tweezers since your not that keen on them.

Exo Terra Tongs Feeding Tool - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## zazz (Mar 27, 2012)

I have the exo terra cricket pen. Never had an escapee (yet! *touch wood*) and it's so easy just pulling out a tube, putting the supplement in, giving it a shake then tipping a few crickets into the viv. It also comes with useful dishes for water/bug gel and food.

The only thing is, when you buy the crickets you'll have to transfer them into the pen/keeper, which is a pain because the keeper ends up full of the bran from the cricket box, plus I had a few escape last time I did it.


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't buy got mine and 2 hours after I had put them in 3 had already escaped into the green flexarium I put around it


----------

